# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Sulfur/ Sulphur

## JLC

The Sulfur was proven dominant by David Reid in 2005.  I do not know if a super has been proven or not. 


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

